# Got milk now need some cookies!



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 1, 2009)

We all know how great the PR Princess is with her castings but we (I )sometimes forget how hard that both Dawn and Ed work getting us NEW stuff. I received this along with some other that they import last week while I was in Florida. This Casein turned like butter (after all it's made from milk) and finished great. IMHO it makes a very classy pen.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 1, 2009)

Great looking pen Roy . Just got mine today and I'm sitting here looking at it and waiting for it to tell me what it wants to be . Hope it turns out as nice as yours .


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 1, 2009)

I'll throw you a cookie, Roy.......Beautiful!! Great combo!!


----------



## johncrane (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome Roy! you picked the best kit for the job too.:biggrin:


----------



## tim self (Aug 2, 2009)

And to think I passed on getting one the other day when I ordered.  Beautiful pen Roy.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow that is awesome!


----------



## el_d (Aug 2, 2009)

Really elegant looking Roy, Its made with milk?


----------



## hebertjo (Aug 2, 2009)

Great looking stuff! How did you finish it? I have a couple but I was thinking I would reserve them for segmenting. Then again a full pen looks great too!


----------



## CSue (Aug 2, 2009)

Now thats Class!  Class with attitude!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 2, 2009)

That is an outstanding pen.


----------



## mickr (Aug 2, 2009)

I didn't see this when I last ordered from Dawn..it sure looks grand


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the kind replies. Lupe, yes it's made from milk, Bruce Robbins posted this link last week on how to make Casein .Hebertjo I finished it just as I always finish "acrylics" wet sand with MM then a coat of Brasso followed by Maguires scratch remover then Maguires plastic polish and finally a coat of TSW(Trade Secret for Wood) even though Lou who formulated TSW said was made for wood not plastics it gives it a nice smooth feel and gloss in my opinion.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 2, 2009)

Roy it looks great. Are some of the stripes a little wonky or is that just a photo issue? I know it had nothing to do with you, b/c your fit and finish are top notch.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 2, 2009)

Hans, thats the nature of the product, the lines are not straight but as you so stated a little wonky. They are all the way through the product. Almost looks like the NY Yankees uniform when worn:wink::biggrin:. 





hewunch said:


> Roy it looks great. Are some of the stripes a little wonky or is that just a photo issue? I know it had nothing to do with you, b/c your fit and finish are top notch.


----------



## omb76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks great!  Very classy pen!


----------



## VisExp (Aug 2, 2009)

Gorgeous pen Roy.  The caesin looks very elegant.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll give you a couple of cookies, if you give me the milk:biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice execution Roy.  Love the look of that stuff.


----------



## matthewrblack (Aug 2, 2009)

That looks fantastic, great job. I wish it was mine...


----------



## bitshird (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful pen Roy, it looks very elegant with the Jr Statesman.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2009)

GRRRREEEEEAAAAAT  lookin pen, Roy!!


WOULD you BELIEVE that is made from pure WISCONSIN milk?????



















Don't, it would be BS.

Came from Europe.  More on the next shipment.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 2, 2009)

I hope the owner isn't lactose intolerant.


----------



## Stevej72 (Aug 2, 2009)

That is a very classy pen!


----------



## Ligget (Aug 2, 2009)

Perfection, looks like a top dollar pen to me!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 2, 2009)

Mick,Thanks for the kind words. BTW they never had this on their site for sale. Ed listed these here for sale only.He said he only had a few and wasn't to sure how they would turn.     





mickr said:


> I didn't see this when I last ordered from Dawn..it sure looks grand


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 2, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> WOULD you BELIEVE that is made from pure WISCONSIN milk?????
> 
> Don't, it would be BS.
> 
> Came from Europe.  More on the next shipment.



I KNEW that was European milk.  I have an eye for that stuff, you know.

Looks great, Roy!


----------



## Whaler (Aug 2, 2009)

That is a beautiful combination.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 2, 2009)

Roy,
   First class all the way! Great combo and execution!


----------

